# After Windows update - laptop won't boot



## kbosch (Sep 23, 2005)

My daughter has a Gateway N51 laptop running Windows 7. She recently had an automatic Windows update load and it needed to reboot to finish the update. She didn't reboot at that time and selected reboot later. She did this a few more times to finish what she was doing and then finally rebooted. Now when it starts it gets freezes on bootup and gets to the screen where it says Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might the the cause. An option to boot normally or launch startup repair are my choices. When I select repair, it will freeze up on a windows background screen. When I select boot normally it freezes up on the Windows Logo (Starting Windows) for about 1 minute and then reboots again.

I have tried Safe Mode with the same result and it locks up on \windows\system32\DRIVERS\CLASSPNP.SYS

Also tried booting to last known good and it continues to just reboot loop.


We have not created a boot disk and I have no Windows disks (this was a refurb purchase from CircuitCity.com.

Gateway has a pre-installed recovery fix but if it is run it says it will wipe the hard drive and I'd like to keep that from happening if possible


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Reboot or turn on the computer keep tapping F8 as soon as you see the Gateway splash screen. Select advanced options or Repair Computer. Select you language then select Repair your computer. Then select system restore select a restore point before the Windows update was installed.

This seems that Windows update updated drivers which is causing the issues.


----------



## kbosch (Sep 23, 2005)

Ok...did the above and it starts to do it's thing...says loading files, status bar goes all the way across, then screen flickers and another status bar (different style) comes up and it then goes to black screen and freezes for about 5 minutes and then goes to a screen with a default windows background and it just sits there. Hard drive light will flicker once about every 10 seconds or so


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can create a Windows Recovery CD here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/creating-the-recovery-discs-352133.html


----------



## kbosch (Sep 23, 2005)

Will this return system back to factory setting (wipe hard drive of personal or saved items)?

If I do a Alt-F10 it will allow me to do a factory recovery, but I will lose everything that has been saved on this pc according to the screen. All other options on the link you provided, require that I can boot the system into Windows.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Recovery Disks are for going back to an older date in the computer. In this case a few minutes before the Windows Update.

Windows Update creates a recovery each time it does an update in case of problems.

You are speaking of a restore disk. Which will restore the computer to factory settings. Therefore removing all files.

The link above will only do a recovery. So setting Windows to an older date.


----------



## kbosch (Sep 23, 2005)

But correct me if I am wrong, the only way to create a Recovery Disk is if the system is running. Right? Don't you have to do this within Windows - at least from what I understand the from the Gateway link you provided?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes but it can also be done from another Windows computer.

Use this link instead: Create a system repair disc

Sorry for the confusion.

You can create a Windows Repair Disk from another Windows computer to fix the other.

Note: The Windows must be the same do to this!

Windows 7 = Windows 7
Windows Vista = Windows Vista
Windows XP = Windows XP


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

You can do this from another computer. The Link I believe and the download will come in a ISO format. You will have to burn the ISO to a cd (blank) using Imgburn (how to burn an ISO to a cd). Burn at lowest speed possible. With the newly burned cd boot with it on the pc with the issues, then follow the first steps that I mentioned in my first reply.


----------



## kbosch (Sep 23, 2005)

My other computers in the house are not Windows 7 unfortunately. The last link you gave me is for creating one from a Windows 7 machine.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

It dont matter, you can burn the cd on any computer as long as it has Windows on it, XP, Vista. Go to the links download the recovery ISO download imgburn, burn the iso toa cd using imgburn.


----------



## kbosch (Sep 23, 2005)

Well, I got a Windows 7 Repair Disk downloaded (ISO version) and burned to disk. I had to change boot sequence on laptop to boot from disk drive to get it to work but the repair disk software came up. I ran a few different repair options and they all come back to the original problem. There was no previous working version to go back to as we never set one up. The only option I haven't tried is restore to factory settings and that is the one that says it will remove all personal stored files and set back to original factory settings. I really don't want to do this as my daughter will lose all of her files. Is there anything else I can try or do I need to bring this to a shop?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Windows Update should automatically create a Recovery point incase problems like this happen.

Are you sure this error is caused from Windows Update?


----------



## kbosch (Sep 23, 2005)

No, not sure. It only started happening after the updated loaded and so I assumed that was the cause.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi,you can take the Seven HDD out of the computer and "slave" it to another Vista or XP computer and the data should be readable, copy it, and then do the recovery.

It is most likely a driver issue, there is a way to repair this with the cmd prompt in the RE, it is complicated, however I have written detailed instructions for this.. still one for the skilled, if you want to give it a go post back.


----------



## kbosch (Sep 23, 2005)

I saw that I could get to a cmd prompt with the repair disk. I am fairly literate with computers with good instructions. Shoot me your instructions and I'll see if I feel comfortable with it.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, do this first, remove ALL devices attached to your computer, except keyboard and mouse. Then run the startup repair in the RE, run this for up to three times.


----------



## kbosch (Sep 23, 2005)

I will do this. But I will warn you...this process takes FOREVER for some reason. It will probably be multiple hours for this task to complete for some reason. I have done the startup repair once already and it is just very slow. 

The initial screen (what language) gets up fairly quick. When I select "US" language, then it goes into the very slow mode. Eventually I will be able to select a hard drive to repair and then about an 1-2 hours later I will finally be able to tell it to do a startup repair. Is this normal? It is in the process as I am typing this.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go beyond the language (ignore it ) press next, select "repair your computer" from the next screen.


----------



## kbosch (Sep 23, 2005)

It brings up "System Recovery Options" with 2 choices:

1. "Use recovery tools that can help fix problems starting Windows. Select an operating system to repair."

"If your operating system isn't listed, click Load Drivers and then install drivers for your hard disks."

(There is only one choice (C)

2. "Restore your computer using a system image that you created earlier."

When I select #1

I get the following choices:

1 Startup Repair
2 System Restore
3 System Image Recovery
4 Windows Memory Diagnostic
5 Command Prompt

---Is this sounding like what you are talking about?
(This is running from a Windows 7 Repair Disk in cd drive)


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, yes:-

1 Startup Repair


----------



## kbosch (Sep 23, 2005)

Ok...completed one startup repair and rebooted. No help. Doing it again. You said 3 times right?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes do it three times.


----------



## kbosch (Sep 23, 2005)

Ok...

After the third repair try I rebooted and it came up to the screen where I can proceed with a normal boot or try a windows fix. I selected normal boot. It tried to boot (got to the starting Windows screen) and then froze. Then it rebooted again and it came back to the same selection screen. This time I let it do the fix Windows option and it locks up.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Reboot one more time and do the repair option. Skip the normal boot.


----------



## kbosch (Sep 23, 2005)

Ok...I did and am getting same result. Just freezes or gets in the continuous boot loop


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Where does it lock up? After you press Repair? Or in the Middle of the Repair?

At this point it looks like you'll most likely need to do a full system Restore.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, this is the method to remove\repair an errant driver download, as I said it would be best if you take the HDD out and slave to another computer (xp or Vista ok for this). Take off the data you want to keep, put it back in and proceed.


From my notes:-


1. Use the Command Prompt option in the Windows Recovery Environment to disable the driver that stops the operating system from starting. To do this, follow these steps.

a. In the System Recovery Options dialog box, click Command Prompt.

b. Type the following commands. Press ENTER after you type each command.


```
cd \Windows\INF
notepad setupapi.app.log
```
*NOTE:-* The last cmd will take along time to populate (it is large) use the ctrl + f key's for "Find" search for date 

c. Note the date at the start of each new device or driver installation section. Use these dates to determine the last driver that was installed.

d. After you determine which driver was installed last, determine whether the driver is required to start the computer. To do this, read the information in the section of the Setupapi.app.log file that describes this driver. If the driver is related to the disk controller or to the chipset, or if the driver is provided by the operating system, search for the driver name and for the symptom of the problem on the following Microsoft Web site:

Microsoft Corporation: Software, Smartphones, Online, Games, Cloud Computing, IT Business Technology, Downloads

Determine whether the driver can be disabled before you continue. If the last driver that was installed is not required to start the computer, go to step e.

e. At the command prompt, type regedit, and then click OK.

f. Click HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, and then click Load Hive on the File menu.

g. Locate and then click the C:\Windows\System32\Config\System file, and then click Open.

h. In the Load Hive dialog box, type Offline, and then click OK.

i. Expand System, and then click Select.

j. In the right-pane, locate Current, and then note the value in the Data column.

k. Expand ControlSet00x, and then expand Services. x is the value from theData column that you noted in step j.

l. Locate the subkey that corresponds to the last driver that was installed. If you cannot locate a match, click Services, click Find on the Edit menu, type the name of the driver in the Find what box, and then click Find Next.

m. Click the subkey that has the driver name.

n. In the right-pane, right-click Start, and then click Modify.

o. In the Value data box, type 4, and then click OK. This step stops the driver from starting.

p. Locate and then click the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Offline

q. On the File menu, click Unload Hive, and then click Yes in the Confirm Unload Hive dialog box.

r. Exit Registry Editor.

s. Restart the computer.

t. If the operating system does not start, start the Windows Recovery Environment, and then repeat step a through step s. You may have to repeat these steps until all the drivers that have been installed since the last successful startup are disabled.

2. When you can start the operating system, contact the manufacturer of the device or of the driver for information about compatibility issues or updates that may be available. For information about how to contact the manufacturer of the device or of the driver, click the appropriate article number in the following list to view the article in the Microsoft Knowledge Base:



*Resolve the cause of the startup problem*

1.	Open Device Manager. To do this, click Start

, type Device Manager in theStart Search box, and then click Device Manager in the Programs list.

2.	If you updated the driver for a device, right-click the device in Device Manager, clickProperties, and then click Roll Back Driver on the Driver tab.

3.	If you installed a new device, right-click the device in Device Manager, and then clickUninstall.

4.	If you installed a program that includes the new driver, follow these steps:

a.	Click Start

, type appwiz.cpl in the Start Search box, and then clickappwiz.cpl in the Programs list.

b.	Click the name of the program that was installed, and then clickUninstall/Change. 

If you are prompted for permission to continue, click Continue.
c.	When you receive a "Do you wish to proceed" message, click Yes.

5.	Restart Windows Vista or Windows 7.


----------

